# Vagcom



## diesela4 (Jan 23, 2008)

hey folks, has anyone got a full copy of vagcom??

I ran a scan on my A4 but wudnt tell me much as i only had the free one. A 15min job is all i need and theres a box of beer in it for ya :car: 

thanks


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

mines gone as of last week

what age of A4 , whats up with it, you using ebay lead and free version of vagcom


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Have you tried searching for the code?


----------



## diesela4 (Jan 23, 2008)

the car is a 1998 A4 1.9TDi

yea using the ebay lead but during a scan i keep getting


> VAG-COM Version: Release 409.1-S
> 
> 01268 - Shareware Version. To Decode all DTCs
> 17-10 - Please Register/Activate - Intermittent
> ...


This Register business isnt giving me the full details, the scan stops have way threw with a pop up saying the same thing.

i do know the ABS brain is away, fuel tempo sensor and Central Locking Pump has a likely leak.


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

PM me your email addy 

you know where the sensor is , scrapyard for replacement 

id clear the codes , unplug the sensor and drive a few miles , and check for codes , if it says open circuit - its a duff temp sensor


----------



## diesela4 (Jan 23, 2008)

full read out:
VAG-COM Version: Release 409.1-S

Chassis Type: 8D - Audi A4 B5
Scan: 01,02,03,08,15,17,25,35,45,55,56

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 038 906 018 S
Component: 1,9l R4 EDC 00SG 1621
Coding: 00002
Shop #: WSC 06335
4 Faults Found:
01268 - Quantity Adjuster (N146)
35-10 - - - Intermittent
01268 - Shareware Version. To Decode all DTCs
17-10 - Please Register/Activate - Intermittent
00550 - Shareware Version. To Decode all DTCs
17-00 - Please Register/Activate
00539 - Fuel Temperature Sensor (G81)
30-00 - Open or Short to B+
Readiness: N/A
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 8E0 614 111 AB
Component: ABS 5.3 FRONT D00
Coding: 0273004281
Shop #: BB 24548
1 Fault Found:
65535 - Internal Control Module Memory Error
00-00 - -

then it stops after here with an eror to register, 

i got some other errors from reading each modual on its own but got sick of doing it one by one


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

PM me your email 

il sort the software issue


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

05500 is Injection start control

00550 Injection commencement regulation. There are a number of possible reasons for this;1) Commencement of injection valve (N108) defective, this is inside the distributor pump.2) Needle lift sender (G80) defective, number 3 injectior.3) Fuel tank empty.4) Fuel supply not OK., fuel shortage.5) Air in fuel system.6) Start of delivery not OK, COI setting.The first thing to do is to set the Commencement Of Injection (COI) timing. To do this you need to get the engine temperature above 85°c, select engine 01, basic settings 04, display group 000 and TDI timing graph. This is shown more clearly here, http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-scope/TDIGraph.html .


----------



## diesela4 (Jan 23, 2008)

cheers guys

cant PM you yet stoney aint got 10 posts lol 

spam away its only for msn lol

EDIT: removed email


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

email sent fella (Y)


----------

